# So what do they want from us as far as where to leave things?



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, so I've now twice gotten the 'A customer reported not receiving a package' email. There are a lot of apartment complexes we have to deliver to. And we can't leave things at the office (as mentioned on another thread, customers don't like it and office people don't either), but a lot of the time right in front of the door is hardly a 'secure location'.
And of course they would also get POed I'm sure if they keep getting returned to the warehouse (not to mention the sheer amount of extra time waiting to be sure the customer is home to get it)

So I don't get it. Either we leave them 'exposes' and people can steal them....or people don't get their packages. And not to mention that customers could lie to get a refund and it'd be out fault...


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok, so I've now twice gotten the 'A customer reported not receiving a package' email. There are a lot of apartment complexes we have to deliver to. And we can't leave things at the office (as mentioned on another thread, customers don't like it and office people don't either), but a lot of the time right in front of the door is hardly a 'secure location'.
> And of course they would also get POed I'm sure if they keep getting returned to the warehouse (not to mention the sheer amount of extra time waiting to be sure the customer is home to get it)
> 
> So I don't get it. Either we leave them 'exposes' and people can steal them....or people don't get their packages. And not to mention that customers could lie to get a refund and it'd be out fault...


I won't leave packages at the front door of apts. This week I went to deliver a package and in one of the breezeways there was an opened amazon package. It wasn't near an apt. entry and on the wrong floor. I go to the office now every time. If I get a hard time from office I politely let them know why I won't leave a residents package unsecured and put undeliverable if I have to. CYA. If a customer has an issue with that then they can have someone drop off a package and have some jerk in this world steal it I guess. Either way who will get blamed? Most neighborhood I leave on front porch out of sight sometimes I might not drop off but you will know when that delivery is. Just be smart I rarely return any packages and I have only received that email once. In my opinion I think apt complexes need to start providing a secure location for package deliveries. It's not like people are shopping online less. In the future it would just be more efficient and they won't have 20 different people roaming their property dropping off packages all day.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Hmmm, good point. Plus leaving at the office REALLY cuts the time down (apartment complexes are the WORST in time sinks). But that doesn't fix condos, especially ones with buildings where the door is inside (not hugely common here in Vegas but still a thing). I live in a condo 'complex' myself which is just like an apartment and there's no office or anything. And the ones with security fully expect you to go to them (there's a few here that are massive time sinks because of the sheer size of buldings but nope....can't just leave them somewhere in front)
But still, the office issue -- I actually did take a set to one yesterday because the app actually said to (specifcally: "No gate code, leave at office"), and the leasing office lady got quite angry at me. She did relent after a bit. Even said it was 'my job' to try and deliver them to the units. 
Also offices aren't always open.

So I dunno. Anyone who's in Vegas, what do you do? 

As for houses, yeah I try to hide things a bit but it's not always possible.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Houses: Front porch, hidden as best can be. If sketchy neighborhood, over the back gate with note on door or return to warehouse if nowhere safe to leave it.

Condos with no office: Exposed front door if a decent neighborhood, under door mat, porch, etc.

Apartments: If I have only a few packages and they have an easy to read map, same as condos. If I have a ton of packages or I am just getting tired of running, they go to the office. Here is an easy trick: Go to the office and say "do you accept deliveries for your residents?" If they say "yes", drop. If they say "we prefer you to deliver them to the unit" your response is "yes, I tried that... only X number of people were home out of Y packages... here are the ones that were not home"



g


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I have done the x-y= I'm leaving them here thing too. I understand why the office can be a bit of a pain when your the recipient but offices straight up saying no just pisses me off. If I were living there hell yes I want you to hold my shit for me. I don't need some random pizza delivery guy to walk by and say hey might be something good in an Amazon box. Tip I tried to attempt the other day. It will probably work better for those with trucks. If it's a second floor apt and you can determine that the back patio is the correct one. You might need to call but back truck up to it stand on truck and leave package on back patio. I almost attempted that for a customer but he ended up meeting up with me later on. Of course there are a few ifs in that scenario. Every delivery is unique though so just use best judgement. In my area there is development everywhere not many sketchy spots. Most issues I run into are GPS related actually. When I can't even find a place on Google maps well I can't even be found by tech support on the map apparently they couldn't see me so when I dropped that one off I had to call back later so they could fix it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok, so I've now twice gotten the 'A customer reported not receiving a package' email. There are a lot of apartment complexes we have to deliver to. And we can't leave things at the office (as mentioned on another thread, customers don't like it and office people don't either), but a lot of the time right in front of the door is hardly a 'secure location'.
> And of course they would also get POed I'm sure if they keep getting returned to the warehouse (not to mention the sheer amount of extra time waiting to be sure the customer is home to get it)


It not that confusing, you take them to the office if you can, you will never get an Amazon customer expectations if you do. People at offices have to sign for the packages, you have a signature proving you made your delivery, you're good.

If you just leave it at someones front door, you're at the mercy of the person receiving the package. Easy call in my opinion.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> But that doesn't fix condos, especially ones with buildings where the door is inside (not hugely common here in Vegas but still a thing). .


With condos sometimes you can be a little more creative. As someone said above, if I can, I will place the package in their patio or somewhere hidden from street level. Then I put a "We Missed You" on their front door with directions to their package.



gaj said:


> Apartments: If I have only a few packages and they have an easy to read map, same as condos. If I have a ton of packages or I am just getting tired of running, they go to the office. Here is an easy trick: Go to the office and say "do you accept deliveries for your residents?" If they say "yes", drop. If they say "we prefer you to deliver them to the unit" your response is "yes, I tried that... only X number of people were home out of Y packages... here are the ones that were not home"
> 
> g


That's really smart -- I do this too when apartments have several packages on the 3rd floor or above. I don't mind doing the first floor of apartments but going up to 301 on building A, 305 on building B and etc. really slows down my efficiency and so I avoid it if I can.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

strongarm said:


> When I can't even find a place on Google maps well I can't even be found by tech support on the map apparently they couldn't see me so when I dropped that one off I had to call back later so they could fix it.


While you're navigating you can always go to the ? mark and there is an option that says "I'm here but my GPS isn't working." That allows you to make your delivery without being in their "green zone."

I hate calling support, they are rarely helpful and it really slows you down. What's frustrating to me also is the support people don't always update the address in their system. I have delivered to the same house twice and had to call support a second time because the map was wrong. Shows me they aren't proactively working to improve their system, no thanks!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The app can simply be wrong sometimes. Today I had one was the on the other side of the FREEWAY (thankfully not a far drive still and I was at the spot it thought it was at in the first place) from where the Amazon app said it was. Google Maps was fine with it though.
The other day I had one that even Google Maps couldn't find though. Had to use realitor listings and then go searching through the grid....was quite annoying.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

gaj said:


> Houses: Front porch, hidden as best can be. If sketchy neighborhood, over the back gate with note on door or return to warehouse if nowhere safe to leave it.
> 
> Condos with no office: Exposed front door if a decent neighborhood, under door mat, porch, etc.
> 
> ...


That's all fine and good until you get multiple complaints from residents that were home and your lazy ass didn't attempt to deliver to their door. Clearly the app can see where you are in the complex and how long your were there... Do your job. I've lived in Apts before and I would not hesitate to complain when someone didn't attempt to deliver to my door and just dumped it off at the office... You will eventually get deactivated for that just like a ups or FedEx driver would get fired for doing it.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you choose to live in a crappy apartment complex that doesn't have a map at the entrance and/or has badly labelled buildings, I am not going to spend 5+ minutes per package to find your front door, sorry. That and most people are not home during the day, as well as if the office will accept packages -- they are going to the office.

Amazon does not care if you go to every door, they are happy if the package was delivered successfully in a safe location.

FYI at every apartment complex I have ever delivered to, both fedex and UPS dump at the office as well. I have been to many offices and have let the fedex/UPS drivers use the written log of packages before me because I realize their time is more valuable.

Bad argument.

Again, I will attempt delivery to individual apartments if I can find them easily and time allows. I think this is the 'right' thing to do, but delivering to the office is not 'wrong'.

g


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

They drop at the office AFTER attempting to deliver to the door. If you actually went to apartment doors you would notice the we missed you tags at the door telling them where the package is. Amazon does care that the delivery is attempted at the door first... Ask your warehouse manager.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> That's all fine and good until you get multiple complaints from residents that were home and your lazy ass didn't attempt to deliver to their door. Clearly the app can see where you are in the complex and how long your were there... Do your job. I've lived in Apts before and I would not hesitate to complain when someone didn't attempt to deliver to my door and just dumped it off at the office... You will eventually get deactivated for that just like a ups or FedEx driver would get fired for doing it.


You keep posting this but it doesnt happen. I have delivered to offices for months and gotten no warnings. I do get warnings when I drop packages off outside apartment doors and they are missing.

You may think you provide elite service going door to door at apartments but I am going to deliver my packages safely, get a signature confirming their delivery and save time. 


Sweitzeram said:


> They drop at the office AFTER attempting to deliver to the door. If you actually went to apartment doors you would notice the we missed you tags at the door telling them where the package is. Amazon does care that the delivery is attempted at the door first... Ask your warehouse manager.


Nope, mine says just get it to a safe place.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> If you choose to live in a crappy apartment complex that doesn't have a map at the entrance and/or has badly labelled buildings, I am not going to spend 5+ minutes per package to find your front door, sorry. That and most people are not home during the day, as well as if the office will accept packages -- they are going to the office.
> 
> Amazon does not care if you go to every door, they are happy if the package was delivered successfully in a safe location.
> 
> ...


Well said, if I have a first floor delivery to a clearly marked apartment A. I dont mind but third and fourth foor apartments? Apartments that go from A to Z to AA and BB. Lol you better believe they go to the leasing office.

Time is money!


----------

